# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم شاومي  سوفت ويير(Xiaomi - Mi Software)  تحديث MIUI 10.3.4 يجلب معه Game Turbo والتسجيل بدقة 4K/60fps والمزيد إلى الهاتف Pocophone F1

## mohamed73

بدأت شركة Xiaomi بإصدار تحديث جديد للهاتف Pocophone F1. هذا التحديث  لا يزال يستند على نظام Android 9 Pie بطبيعة الحال، ويبلغ حجمه 515  ميغابايت. وبمجرد تثبيته، سيتم ترقية واجهة النظام إلى MIUI 10.3.4، وسيتم  تثبيت الإصلاحات الأمنية لشهر مارس.ومع ذلك، يبقى كل ما قلناه حتى الآن هو الجزء الأقل إثارة للإهتمام في  هذا التحديث. في الواقع، هذا التحديث الجديد يجلب معه أخيرًا الدعم لـ  Widevine L1 الذي طال إنتظاره إلى الهاتف Pocophone F1، وهذا ما يعني بأنك  ستتمكن أخيرًا من تشغيل محتوى HD على خدمات مثل Netflix. وبغض النظر عن  ذلك، فهذا التحديث يجلب معه كذلك Game Turbo إلى الهاتف Pocophone F1.  وبالتالي، فمن شأن هذا أن يعزز تجربة اللعب الخاصة بك على الهاتف. وتجدر  الإشارة إلى أن هذه الميزة ظهرت لأول مرة في هواتف Xiaomi مع الهاتف Xiaomi  Mi9، والآن تم نقلها بالفعل إلى الهاتف Pocophone F1. ميزة Game Turbo في الهاتف Pocophone F1 تتيح لك مسح الذاكرة، وإلتقاط  صورة للشاشة، وبدء التسجيل، وتشغيل WiFi أو إيقافه، والتبديل بين بطاقات  SIM دون مغادرة اللعبة بحيث يمكنك التحكم في جميع هذه الخيارات من خلال  نافذة منبثقة. يمكنك إستخدام ذلك للوصول إلى تطبيقات مثل WhatsApp و  Facebook والمتصفح كذلك أثناء وجودك داخل إحدى الألعاب مع العلم بأنه يتم  فتح التطبيقات في نافذة عائمة. من الآن فصاعدًا، أصبح بإمكانك إستخدام خاصية الفتح عن طريق الوجه  لإقفال تطبيقات محددة مع العلم بأن خاصية الفتح عن طريق الوجه نفسها حصلت  على العديد من التحسينات والإصلاحات في هذا التحديث. وأخيرًا، أصبح بإمكان  ملاك الهاتف Pocophone F1 كذلك التسجيل بدقة 4K وبمعدل 60 إطار في الثانية،  في حين حصل تطبيق الكاميرا على أوضاع جديدة تستند على الذكاء الإصطناعي،  لأن العالم ببساطة يحتاج بوضوح إلى المزيد منها. في الوقت الراهن، يبدو أن تحديث MIUI 10.3.4 وصل بالفعل إلى عدد صغير من  المستخدمين، ولكن من المفترض أن يصل لبقية المستخدمين في الأيام المقبلة. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

